# Governer issue



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

Has anyone played around before with the governer. Because i would love to remove it. My sentra cuts off at 200km/h.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

lukeg said:


> Has anyone played around before with the governer. Because i would love to remove it. My sentra cuts off at 200km/h.


Is that correct? you have an 02 se-r? as your name says on the left? if this is the car your talking about... your SE-R has no governor, its drag limited.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah that is my car, but i am serious it cuts out at 200, my pedal is all the way to the floor and it won't go any faster. Plus my ser is 5 speed it ain't the spec v


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

oops double posted, sorry


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

That's probably your maximum speed then.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmm...to my knowledge the SE-R/V have no governors...maybe the Canadian models differ from the American models


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

it might be that they differ, not sure though. Plus 200 ain't my max speed, my odemeter goes up to 220.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lukeg said:


> it might be that they differ, not sure though. Plus 200 ain't my max speed, my odemeter goes up to 220.


so? my speedo in my f150 used to go to 130, there is no way in hell that pig
was running that fast...

my old bikes speedo went up to 190, but topped out at 155...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lukeg said:


> it might be that they differ, not sure though. Plus 200 ain't my max speed, my odemeter goes up to 220.


That has nothing to do with top speed and speedometers are not perfectly accurate, especially at higher speed. It will be a matter of gearing, power, and aerodynamic drag. IIRC 200 KPH is approximately 125 MPH which isn't far off. I do not know what the 5 speeds are geared to but if the car is stock, it does not have enough power to push it much beyond 200 KPH.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

that is kind of weird to me. Since the ser has a 2.5 liter engine it shouldn't have a problem reaching 220. The car is pretty light. Plus this is just an example, my previous car was a 92 integra and it had a 1.8 litre engine 5 speed as well and it had no problems reaching 200. 200 was max and it went all the way up to 200. As well as my brothers car a 98 acura 3.5RL has a top speed of 240 and i got it up to 230 before, and my brother got it past 240. However now it cuts off at 210, he can't go any faster. I am guessing that is because of engine wear. So this kind of sounds weird to me, if it has 220 and as you guys say it has no governer then it should reach 220 with no problems.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lukeg said:


> that is kind of weird to me. Since the ser has a 2.5 liter engine it shouldn't have a problem reaching 220. The car is pretty light. Plus this is just an example, my previous car was a 92 integra and it had a 1.8 litre engine 5 speed as well and it had no problems reaching 200. 200 was max and it went all the way up to 200. As well as my brothers car a 98 acura 3.5RL has a top speed of 240 and i got it up to 230 before, and my brother got it past 240. However now it cuts off at 210, he can't go any faster. I am guessing that is because of engine wear. So this kind of sounds weird to me, if it has 220 and as you guys say it has no governer then it should reach 220 with no problems.


comparing top speed from one car to another isnt easy...if your honda's 1.8 had VTEC (specefically was a B18), then it will obviously have the ability to do better on top end power as the VTEC systems allow this. the 2.5 in our car is designed for low end and mid range power...if you look at dyno graphs, we have crap for top end power which may explain why you are having problems reaching your desired speed. if you have gearing left but not enough power, then the obvious way to increase top end is with aftermarket camshafts as they are the ONLY way to shift the powerband. the NISMO/JWT are essentially the same and the only mass produced cams, but small companies will regrind cams to desired lift and durations.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

cool, thanks for the explanation, makes more sense now. Plus the 1.8 had no vtech at all. it wasn't a gsr.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so it was a b18b....which is still a damn fine engine.

anyways....no, no speed limiters on these cars. It's called aerodynamic drag. the b15 might as well be a friggin brick.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

dang sucks, gotta think of another way of getting up faster.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

i've definitely taken my car as far as it will go! and that's 130mph. . . this was at sea level, and about 70 degrees (F) outside. lol and since i was cruisin at this speed for a good 5 minutes, i don't think it was going any higher. my car is a 2005 Spec V.
i also passed a radar panel that shows you your speed, and while my speed in the car said 120mph, the radar screen said 118. . . 
so i'm guessing the 130mph was actually 128mph

but i see potential in it, and think it's possible to make it faster, but not by much because the redline was only a grand away while at top speed. . . so gearing would have to be an issue

have a good one


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

lukeg said:


> dang sucks, gotta think of another way of getting up faster.


Why? Going that fast will get you into jail just as good. And in an accident, you will kill yourself and anyone else just as well.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lukeg said:


> dang sucks, gotta think of another way of getting up faster.



think? As if it's not obvious to you? What do you think will make your car faster? Hopes and dreams?

and like was mentioned before....you have no business exceeding 124mph (200km/h) in the first place, unless for some unknown reason there's a Canadian Autobahn


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

lukeg said:


> that is kind of weird to me. Since the ser has a 2.5 liter engine it shouldn't have a problem reaching 220. The car is pretty light. Plus this is just an example, my previous car was a 92 integra and it had a 1.8 litre engine 5 speed as well and it had no problems reaching 200. 200 was max and it went all the way up to 200. As well as my brothers car a 98 acura 3.5RL has a top speed of 240 and i got it up to 230 before, and my brother got it past 240. However now it cuts off at 210, he can't go any faster. I am guessing that is because of engine wear. So this kind of sounds weird to me, if it has 220 and as you guys say it has no governer then it should reach 220 with no problems.


Bottom line is, your car's max speed is probably only 200km/h. Not that the engine isn't willing but your 5 speed just doesn't reach out that far I'm guessing. As for my 6 speed Spec V, I can do 200km/h easy with room to go. Having said that, I hope if you're doing this on the highway (which by the way is illegal), that you not only have proper driver training but that you aren't risking other people's well being in your attempt to become Nigel Mansell.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

i have the 02 sentra ser with only cai at the time and i reached 127 and im not sure but i think it was as fast as i could get it. i also had two people in the car at the time. and before i get cr*p about it not being safe, this was a friend who does this stuff to and understood exactly what i was doing and knows how unsafe it was.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Since street racing was not mentioned, (As it is NOT allowed on this forum), we will assume Canadia has long tracks or autobahns.

If you want more top end, cams are the best means...plain and simple.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

i just love going fast. I wish i was a f1 driver, that would be my ultimate job. Pushing a car over 300, oh man that would be awesome. As for here in canada when i go over a certain speed i make sure the highway isn't crowded and i have space. Usually i don't go over 140km/h on the highway, that is my max. As for hopes and dreams to make it faster, turbo would be my choice. Maybe some time soon, when i earn a little more cash. Plus i wanted to ask this can you do a conversion from the 5 speed to the 6 speed with no problems or will the 6 speed tranny not fit. The engines are the same, so i was wondering if the mounts are the same. If i did that conversion then over 200 she would go. Just like *sukebegigi* did with his spec v.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

There have been a few people on the VBoard who have swapped a 5 speed to a 6 speed but the 6 speeds accelerate slower and are more problem prone than the 5 speeds.

And if you do not have enough power to overcome aerodynamic drag, you will not be able to go faster with or without a different transmission!!! You said the top you did was about 125 MPH...most Specs top out at about the same...maybe 5 MPH faster. This is because they do not have enough power to go faster up top. Even if you turbo your car, the only way to _shift _ the powerband will be cams. Instead of swapping a transmission for no aparent reason, buy a set of NISMO R Tune or JWT Billet camshafts and then see what it does for your top end.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

cool thanks for the info, when i get some more cash i'll swap my cams. So i guess staying with the 5 speed would be best, instead of swapping, since it doesn't make much of a difference anyway.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

lukeg said:


> cool thanks for the info, when i get some more cash i'll swap my cams. So i guess staying with the 5 speed would be best, instead of swapping, since it doesn't make much of a difference anyway.


for drag racing the 5 speed is better then the 6.

such as in the 0-60 the 5 speed has one shift (from 1st-2nd) and the 6 speed has to shift again in the high 50's, thus slowing you down.




oh and by the way, don't metion going that fast on the street or your posts will get closed and you may even get banned. Did you read the requried reading for the new members in the newbie section?


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> oh and by the way, don't metion going that fast on the street or your posts will get closed and you may even get banned. Did you read the requried reading for the new members in the newbie section?


oh yeah forgot to mention, it wasn't on a street! it's ok if it's on a track right?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention, it wasn't on a street! it's ok if it's on a track right?


track and closed courses are fine as they are considered 'legal' and/or 'sactioned' events, so yes.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

That's exactly it, the ser just can't push it any faster, I've done about the same speed on a closed corse, but having the 6 speed won't do you anygood aside from bragging rights and that sweet helical limited slip that comes with the spec v 6 spd. because you can't even get close to redlining 5th gear in either car without mods (intake, headers, exhaust and/or turbo) the engine just tops out.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

ah ok cool, thanks for the answer. Gotta do a change in my cams then i should be able to reach past 200.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not just the cams alone man. without supplementing mods the cams will do little good.

Stop goin for top speed, and start researching.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it will raise it some...by no means am i implying the B15 is a top speed machine...


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah think about other things too, you can do the cams, but also intake headers and exhaust, or go with a full turbo kit and exhaust system.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

i forgot to say, cams, plus other mods like cai, exhaust, and some others.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

headers is a big one...think about that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sentra SER said:


> Yeah think about other things too, you can do the cams, but also intake headers and exhaust, or go with a full turbo kit and exhaust system.


it is likely on a highway run that a spec v with just camshafts would beat a spec v with intake, header and exhaust.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Really? Why's that? Will it change the profile so it has more top end?


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

chimmike said:


> not just the cams alone man. without supplementing mods the cams will do little good.
> 
> Stop goin for top speed, and start researching.


i'm not gunna be putting you down, but some people like top speed. . . and even though top speed isn't practicle, it's just interesting to see how fast a car can go sometimes.
i read an article in a known sports car mag, and it was about a team of guys who put an SRT4 up past 200mph! even though it sounds retarded, it's very impressive.

have a good one


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

of course people like top speed, but unless you're on the autobahn in germany or have proof of driving the car on bonneville salt flats, it's not going to be allowed here on the forum, as it's ILLEGAL.

ain't no track you can take your Spec V on is long/flat enough to get top speed legally.


----------

